# #BlackLivesMatter - The Devil is In the Details



## Mrs. M. (Mar 14, 2016)

*37 yr. old businessman & Trump supporter Robert King Bullock at Trump event*​
The catchy slogan #BlackLivesMatter should come with a disclaimer: Black lives matter unless you happen to be a Trump supporter. In December of last year, a co-chairman of the Colorado Springs, Colorado, chapter of the ACLU was caught red-handed inciting violence against those who support Donald Trump's candidacy for president.

Loring Wirbel wrote,

“We have to really reach out to those who might be considering voting for Trump and say, “This is (Nazi propaganda minister Joseph) Goebbels. This is the final solution. If you are voting for him, I will have to shoot you before Election Day. They're not going to listen to reason, so when justice is gone, there's always force, as Laurie would say.

Loren Wirbel resigned shortly afterward, telling local news media that his post was intended “totally as a joke.”

One would think that the ACLU would have fired Mr. Wirbel immediately for inciting violence against Trump supporters. Apparently Mr. Wirbel equates justice with deadly force if things do not go his way. Perhaps the family of 37 yr. old slain business man Robert King Bullock will file a civil suit against Mr. Wirbel and hold him accountable for inciting violence on a social media website.

It does appear that some protesters "totally missed" Mr. Wirbel's “sense of humor.”

An avid chef, Robert King Bullock was preparing to open his own restaurant when his life was cut short after attending a Trump rally. Bullock was an African-American Trump supporter who felt betrayed by the Democrat party. He lost his brother due to black on black gang violence. He lost his job due to Obamacare.  In the end he lost his life because - for some protesters - the democratic party agenda matters more than black lives.

Robert King Bullock's lifeless body was found by two homeless men in the early hours of the morning following a canceled Trump rally in Chicago. Multiple sources have confirmed that the clash between Trump supporters and protesters continued after Trump made the decision to cancel the event.  Bullock was taken to a nearby hospital where he was later pronounced dead.

It is believed that Mr. Bullock encountered the protesters shortly after leaving the canceled rally. He was beaten and reportedly shot twice. According to one of Robert Bullock's friends, two signs were found near the Trump supporter's body. One sign read “Stop the racist Trump.” The other read “Donald Trump = KKK.”

Black lives matter! Is that somebody's idea of a sick joke?

Black lives do not matter to the #BlackLivesMatter policy makers. Black lives only matter on the condition that they prove willing to march with other like-minded protesters.

Unless you are willing to use violence against any and all political opposition, your life means nothing. That is the message that #BlackLivesMatter has just sent to every African-American voter. If you intend to vote for Donald Trump? You are open season.

As this story continues to develop inside the dark room of liberal media cut and splicers, a handful of independent media sources have decided to put the story in the spotlight of public opinion.

What do you think? Should all black lives matter or only those who are willing to stay on board the Democratic establishment's sinking ship? While much has been said about the GOP establishment's demise, not much is being reported about the demise of the Democratic establishment.  There is a movement afoot that has created a mass exodus of Clinton supporters who are now rallying behind Donald Trump.

The desperation of establishment quislings and career politicians has reached a fevered pitch as Trump draws ever closer to being named the GOP Nominee.

For those African Americans who want to make America great again, be forewarned.
Black lives matter is a contradiction in terms.
The Devil is in the details.

____________
BREAKING: Black Trump supporter shot and killed by Chicago protesters
ACLU Leader Resigns After Threatening Mass Murder of Trump Supporters - The Gateway Pundit
_____________
Conservative Tree house reported this story and decided to remove it after learning that the original story of the murder of Mr. Bollock was a false story reported as possible satire. http://theconservativetreehouse.com...pporter-robert-king-bullock-37-rest-in-peace/
I would not recommend ChristianTimesNewspaper.com as a reliable news source.  My apologies.  I am retracting this story.
Kudos to The Conservative Tree House publication for pulling the story as soon as they learned the truth.


----------



## Ravi (Mar 14, 2016)

FALSE: Black Trump Supporter Shot and Killed by Chicago Protesters

Fuck you and your race baiting.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Mar 14, 2016)

Mrs. M. said:


> *37 yr. old businessman & Trump supporter Robert King Bullock at Trump event*​
> The catchy slogan #BlackLivesMatter should come with a disclaimer: Black lives matter unless you happen to be a Trump supporter. In December of last year, a co-chairman of the Colorado Springs, Colorado, chapter of the ACLU was caught red-handed inciting violence against those who support Donald Trump's candidacy for president.
> 
> Loring Wirbel wrote,
> ...


The Christian Times is NOT a legitimate source of news. It is a site that mixes legitimate news with click bait site, 

The site has an official  disclaimer notifying people of the facts: stories are speculation


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 14, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> Mrs. M. said:
> 
> 
> > *37 yr. old businessman & Trump supporter Robert King Bullock at Trump event*​
> ...


*YOU were a complete and total failure here as an OP/ED. And you are a complete and total failure here as a poster. *


----------



## HUGGY (Mar 14, 2016)

It MUST be true!  It comes from a site claiming to be Christian Times. Take it on faith.


----------



## Martin Eden Mercury (Mar 14, 2016)

DarkFury said:


> Martin Eden Mercury said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs. M. said:
> ...



I don't know what I did to deserve this, but I feel totally unworthy of such a high compliment coming from the likes of you.


----------



## DarkFury (Mar 14, 2016)

Martin Eden Mercury said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> > Martin Eden Mercury said:
> ...


*What you are unworthy of was to ever be an OP/ED writer because you sucked. Your content was crap, your presentation was crap and your ability to analyze anything of substance bordered between childish and mentally disturbed.

Your content LACKED substance, feeling and commitment. Your lack of presentation was so horrid it HAD to be flagrant. *


----------

